# Diet loss for female bodies...



## daphne7777 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi people,

I am a 41 year old female that through work and eating has turned into an obese person for the past 5 years. Until three month ago I was at 330lb, but with an amazing deficit in calories and working out I have manage to drop down to 280lb. I have a long, long, long way to go since I need to get to around 165lb in the next three to four month. Its insane but at least want to do the best to get there. I don't want to bulk, or cut simply loose fat so I can look better and see my curves again. please help!!!! my calories per day are about 600, and i don't feel hungry at all. I do elliptical and burn about 1200 calories. Any help please!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2015)

daphne7777 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I am a 41 year old female that through work and eating has turned into an obese person for the past 5 years. Until three month ago I was at 330lb, but with an amazing deficit in calories and working out I have manage to drop down to 280lb. I have a long, long, long way to go since I need to get to around 165lb in the next three to four month. Its insane but at least want to do the best to get there. I don't want to bulk, or cut simply loose fat so I can look better and see my curves again. please help!!!! my calories per day are about 600, and i don't feel hungry at all. I do elliptical and burn about 1200 calories. Any help please!!!!



oh my, for starters you're not eating enough calories, minimum should be 1200 per day.
You're doing too much cardio too, do you do any weight training?


----------



## daphne7777 (Oct 2, 2015)

no weights, i was told if i do weights i will bulk and get bigger and not get the feminine look but a manly body.....600 calories is what the doctor recommended on the hcg diet, i eat mostly proteins...help advice?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2015)

You won't 'bulk' that is bullshit.
Your goal is unrealistic hon, it's going to take a good year to hit your target but keep at it.
As mentioned your Cals are too low, hire a nutritionist or even better a personal trainer. Hell, even something like Lite n Easy would work at this stage.


----------



## daphne7777 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi and thank you for the advice. I have lost 60lb since i started three month ago. I used to eat fast food since it was the only thing near my job and what my co workers would eat. I think they have the gold vip card for wendy's...lol 

I eat lots very healthy now and no sodas, I used to drink diet soda all the time. Now i will have shimp, salmon, mahi mahi cooked with no oil but with Spam together with brocolli or salad. I do have a cheat day and that day i eat whatever i want and as much as i want. I am big fan of sushi, lucky it is low fat and healthy. You rarely see a Japanese obese person except for sumo wrestlers.

The funny think is that my diet before was sunday, monday were cheat days. Tuesdays and Wednesday i ate diet deficit 600 calories, and worked out. Thursdays i would cheat again no workout until friday and saturday where i would work out and lower to 600 calories and feel I lost weight faster than now. Now I am on 600 day cals Tuesdays through saturdays and cheat sundays. Mondays i eat normal but don't work out and am loosing weight very slow. so, now my restrictions are lower and workout more and am losing weight slower, before i hate way more with three cheat days and was loosing about 4 to 7 lb per week. Anyone know why?

before: 
sunday - cheat - no workout 
monday - cheat - no workout 
tuesday - diet - workout 
Wednesday - diet - workout 
Thursdays - cheat - no workout 
fridays - diet - workout 
saturday - diet - workout

 After:
Sunday - cheat - no workout
monday - diet - workout
tuesday - diet - workout
Wednesday - diet - workout
Thursdays - diet - workout
fridays - diet - workout
Saturdays - diet - workout

thank you everyone!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2015)

Plan on one cheat meal a week, not a cheat day.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

daphne7777 said:


> no weights, i was told if i do weights i will bulk and get bigger and not get the feminine look but a manly body.....600 calories is what the doctor recommended on the hcg diet, i eat mostly proteins...help advice?



oh honey the next time someone tells you that, punch them in the taint.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

We all work are asses off to 'bulk' trust me.. You don't ever have to worry about that, haha. Sounds like your doing great tho. Keep up the hard work it's paying off!


----------



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> We all work are asses off to 'bulk' trust me.. You don't ever have to worry about that, haha. Sounds like your doing great tho. Keep up the hard work it's paying off!


I just cant believe someone told her she would get a man body. Wtf?

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2015)

sj313 said:


> I just cant believe someone told her she would get a man body. Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk



Stupid cardio bunnies no doubt.


----------



## daphne7777 (Oct 4, 2015)

hi sweeties!

well, i kind of assumed the trainer who told me if i did weights i would bulk into a manly body was a total idiot. I needed to ask in case i was missing something but i thought it was strange. Now, my cheat days are not all day but a meal of my choice. What i wanted to ask was should i limit those free days to two or three or one day? i felt before when i was at 3 free days of diet i lost more weight than just having two or one, any science? also, i read on many medical sites that eating 5 or 6 small meals had no effect on the metabolism and weight loss, 5 websites of reputable name agreed on it... suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## sj313 (Oct 4, 2015)

daphne7777 said:


> hi sweeties!
> 
> well, i kind of assumed the trainer who told me if i did weights i would bulk into a manly body was a total idiot. I needed to ask in case i was missing something but i thought it was strange. Now, my cheat days are not all day but a meal of my choice. What i wanted to ask was should i limit those free days to two or three or one day? i felt before when i was at 3 free days of diet i lost more weight than just having two or one, any science? also, i read on many medical sites that eating 5 or 6 small meals had no effect on the metabolism and weight loss, 5 websites of reputable name agreed on it... suggestions?
> 
> thanks!


Oh dear love. Unless you take hardcore supplements, and i mean you dig DEEP into a cycle, its physically impossible for women to get "man body". Im so sorry someone who is supposed to be an expert told you that. It does look like youre doing good.

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## calmb4dastorm (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi! I read your post and want to tell you congratulations on your work thus far!! It is hard but definitely not impossible to lose body fat. A lot of us women get carried away with cardio. Start trying HIIT 3x weekly. Spend no more than one hr. Period. You seem to eat pretty clean foods. Do NOT shy away from weight training. You will not be training to bulk up, your focus is to build and tone muscle. The more muscle you HAVE helps burn fat. I train an obese lady who needs to lose due to diabetes and I have her work with light weights. YOU ARE NOT ALONE. I am following your post and will be more than happy to help you if you want 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## daphne7777 (Oct 6, 2015)

when doing weights what amount and repetition you recommend to maximize fat loss? I am doing intense workouts s i need the best advice for best results in a shortest amount of time. Suggestions anyone with experience training women??? ty


----------



## daphne7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

daphne7777 said:


> when doing weights what amount and repetition you recommend to maximize fat loss? I am doing intense workouts s i need the best advice for best results in a shortest amount of time. Suggestions anyone with experience training women??? ty



Anyone?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2015)

Volume 15 - 20 reps for 4 weeks
Then change it to 8-12 reps for 4 weeks
Then 5-8 reps for 2 weeks always increasing your weight.
Rinse and repeat


----------



## calmb4dastorm (Oct 8, 2015)

daphne7777 said:


> when doing weights what amount and repetition you recommend to maximize fat loss? I am doing intense workouts s i need the best advice for best results in a shortest amount of time. Suggestions anyone with experience training women??? ty


Personally, my rep range is 12-15 for growth and fat loss. The amount of weight I use changes based on the type of exercise I am doing AND my strength level. Women are naturally stronger in the lower body. You have to build your strength up. so you lighten or increase  your load based solely on your ability to move that load. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

